#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την ΕΥΕΠΕΝ

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με σχετική ανακοίνωση στο BuildingCert.gr από την Τρίτη 24 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013, η				*τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την ΕΥΕΠΕΝ*, θα γίνεται πλέον				*αποκλειστικά* μέσω του αριθμού				*211.01.0000.2*.

----------

